

Ask HN: How can I learn to create an iOS application over the summer? - Aaronn

I am a 14 year old living in St. Louis, MO. I will be entering high school when this summer is over. I really want to create some kind of application so I figured iOS would be the best option but I am willing to try to create a web app or desktop app if that could be easier to learn.<p>Keeping in mind that I have no money and can&#x27;t drive anywhere, what is the best free option for me to learn how to program and create an actual working application.<p>The public high school I am going to attend to will have some CS courses that I can take ( I think using BASIC ) but I would like to create some kind &quot;real&quot; of application over the summer.<p>What is the best language for me to learn ( iOS - Objective-C, Website - HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS, etc )?
======
RubberSoul
There is no "best" language. Developing an iPhone app would be fun and maybe
impress some girls (or boys) :)

Learning Python/JavaScript and building a web app is probably more useful if
all you have is one summer. It can take a while to get really good with
Objective-C. That said, Objective-C is a superset of C, which is used in many
computer science classes. If you're going that route, there is no better time
to start learning than now!

Personally, I like the Big Nerd Ranch books. They might be carried by your
local library. The Apress books are also good. Any of the beginner books are
suitable learning tools; you just need the self-discipline to work through the
entire book.

------
antonio-R
First you need a mac to go native, and my 2cents follow that native path.
Going native you have access to all functionalities, push notifications,
accelerometer, gyroscope, and build nice apps using those tools. So for that
you will need to lear Obj.C:
[http://www.codeschool.com/courses](http://www.codeschool.com/courses)
[http://teamtreehouse.com/](http://teamtreehouse.com/)

Those are a good starting point.

------
zachlatta
Hi Aaron,

I was once in a similar situation as you. Shoot me an email at zchlatta (at)
gmail.com and I'd love to chat with you. I just finished my freshman year of
high school and I'm currently working on a contract for Loyala Marymount
University and at a small game studio. I'd love to help you get started!

\- Zach

------
Vomzor
[http://www.davemark.com/?p=1829](http://www.davemark.com/?p=1829)

------
monorail
Stanford's free iOS classes are a very good intro.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/developing-apps-for-
ios...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/developing-apps-for-ios-
sd/id395631522)

~~~
czbond
I second this. However, it requires a mac and native app development.

~~~
Aaronn
I have access to a Mac

